
Silicon Valley Ruined Work Culture Everywhere - lladnar
https://www.wired.com/story/how-silicon-valley-ruined-work-culture/
======
rpiguy
I have no problem with table tennis, bean bags, and open offices.

The worst export of Silicon Valley by far is the "work cult" where you have to
pretend to love your company and every company is out to change the way we X,
etc.

If a company has a good mission and good people, employees will feel that way
naturally.

If you try to engrain it, it feels like a mandatory pep rally at high school.
Some kids are into it, but most don't really care that much or get turned off
by it.

 __ __*

My favorite example of Silicon Valley aping is a company I shall not name here
in New Jersey that built a giant three level open office with a large tube
slide between the top and bottom floors.

AFTER it was built it dawned on the company what a huge legal liability the
slide was. People were promptly told to stop bringing their kids in to use the
slide and you needed to sign a waiver.

So now the slide is just there to "look fun."

------
mav3rick
Okay so it's SVs fault that other companies are following it.

~~~
JohnFen
It's SV's fault for modelling terrible practices. It's also the other
companies fault for adopting them.

~~~
mav3rick
Google Apple Facebook are all doing fine.

~~~
JohnFen
Umm, yes? This reply confuses me -- why is this point relevant?

~~~
mav3rick
If the practices were really terrible these companies won't be doing this
well. There must be a small degree of correlation between their perks and
their output.

